# Hope the Pompano aren't going to be late for dinner!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We haven't really had a lenthy time frame of warm weather this spring and I just am looking for advice. The surf is so rewarding to me with all the varieties, but haven't really started "bringing home the bacon yet"! Any advice about the water temp for the beach behind the Red Bar will be great! I haven't seen a flea at all. I've been using shrimp and had a couple of Reds, but no Pomps yet! What gives? 

I accidently posted this on the Flounder Gigging site, Ooops!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pompano season hasnt gotten into full swing yet.Theres been a few, but in about another month they will be on fire!! The fleas ill be there too. Just make sure u dont rake a beach that has been recently refurbished because there will be far fewer fleas.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks,

I was hoping that weather hasn't messed it all up, I believe the H2o over here is 64, maybe they just like their fleas more than shrimp, I've been hitting the Reds on the shrimp, still waiting on the Whiting too! I know they are there, I guess I keep hitting the deeper washes and should prob not try so far out, its just that a 27 Red makes for a good morning too! I forgot about the refurbished sand, that makes sense, Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, another month...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

68 is the magic number.

2 more weeks.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

69 is when the magic happens !oke( Sorry I was staring at austins avatar to long) but yeah Couple weeks, some being caught now fat ones too ,I got 6 in the last 2 weeks on fresh dead shrimp at Navarre just random spots ! Good luck and tight lines .I also always peel my shrimp and use 1 or 2 pink beads on my rigs!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *snakeawave (3/4/2008)*69 is when the magic happens !oke( Sorry I was staring at austins avatar to long) but yeah Couple weeks, some being caught now fat ones too ,I got 6 in the last 2 weeks on fresh dead shrimp at Navarre just random spots ! Good luck and tight lines .I also always peel my shrimp and use 1 or 2 pink beads on my rigs!




Yeah.. Jessica Alba is FINEEEE. :shedevil


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

When the popcorn tree in the swamp just beyond my backyard buds, it's time to hat up and hit the beach.



So far, not a peep of green. Should tell us something. Winter ain't over just yet.



You may catch an occasional POmpano that came in from the wrecks, but the great migration hasn't started just yet. C2


----------

